# How hairy are you?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

facial hair or body hair, doesn't matter


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Hard to answer because I don't know how much hair is considered average.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't know, probably average overall.

I do need a haircut, though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

More than I want to be.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Definitely below average. I can not shave my legs for weeks and it hardly shows. Many girls have attempted to stab my in my sleep because of this.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The harriest of the hairy. 

Uhm, I'm about average on the hairy scale I think. My body hair is for the most part blond, which is somewhat nice. I wish I didn't have any body hair though. Hair removal is a pain in the tuckus and electrolysis is not cheap.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> The harriest of the hairy.
> 
> Uhm, I'm about average on the hairy scale I think. My body hair is for the most part blond, which is somewhat nice. I wish I didn't have any body hair though. Hair removal is a pain in the tuckus and electrolysis is not cheap.


same here. Except Im not sure what "tuckus" means. But it sounds painful


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> same here. Except Im not sure what "tuckus" means. But it sounds painful


Hiya Dub. haha It means bottom. I also like to use wahaha, in case you run into it.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> electrolysis is not cheap.


You should try Nads hair removal.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Socially Anxious said:


> You should try Nads hair removal.


Do you use it? What do you think?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Do you use it? What do you think?


My brother used it on his neck and it worked. It seemed to hurt though lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm below average I assume, not much facial hair to speak of, and my body hair is armpit and the lower stomach soul patch. Kind of glad to be free of hair currently.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

> Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected.


Whew! I dodged that bullet at the last second.

And that's all I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Chewbacca ain't got **** on me!

.. from stomach down. I would not have to wear pants if I wasn't afraid of getting arrested.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Okay... so I'm a girl-- but I have a body hair phobia and can not STAND body hair (on me)
yuck.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

...it's everywhere!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I lost it all in the recession. 

seriously, I had a lot, but I shaved it all off because the rustling kept waking perfectionist whilst I attempted to stab her.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Perhaps a better poll would suggest smooth, slightly, moderately, quite, hirsute, furry and wookie.

Personally I would consider myself to be slightly hairy.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Slightly above average.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Slightly above average.


there will NEVER be anything average about you


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

So embarrassing, I have a hairy chest, stomach, back, arms and legs. And I'm a girl!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am pretty hairy, my chest is starting to grow hairs now too. They're creeping up from my charcoal black snail trail :lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> there will NEVER be anything average about you


Except for my spatial reasoning skills, no?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Slightly below average for me I'd say, my forearms look bald :lol.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Very much below average.

I'm thankful for following after my dad.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

shy girl said:


> So embarrassing, I have a hairy chest, stomach, back, arms and legs. And I'm a girl!


It'll keep you warm in the winter^^


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Above average. I spend a lot of time shaving it all.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd say average. I don't have much hair on my chest or back, but my arms and legs are fairly hairy.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I have one hair on my chest. Am I a man yet?

Oh yeah, I have a happy trail too. No one's traveled down that path in a long time though :3


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

in terms of body hair im pretty average, although i have an above average amount of facial hair. i like being clean shaven, but i hate shaving. so most of the time i just wear a beard. thick facial hair runs in my family, most of my family members wear beards or mustaches of some sort.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I feel too hairy and I HATE shaving....


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> I have one hair on my chest. Am I a man yet?
> 
> Oh yeah, I have a happy trail too. No one's traveled down that path in a long time though :3


lol I love happy trails.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There was a poll/thread like this a little while back, put my down as average man hairiness


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> seriously, I had a lot, but I shaved it all off because the rustling kept waking perfectionist whilst I attempted to stab her.


Just you try and get me, Chewbacca. My hairless legs are fast like the wind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd say about average.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm a beast


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd say quite average.

The poll results indicate an anti-hair bias, or it's just the fur balls who voted as we have twice as many as overly hairy vs below average.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

http://nowthatsnifty.blogspot.com/2009/06/back-hair-and-chest-hair-shaved-with_10.html
:lol own it! I like the batman one.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well lets see, I have a hairy chest/stomach, legs arms, hairy hobbit feet and werewolf hands.

So I guess, above average.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I am a wookie.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh god, I'm so hairy, it's unbelievable. (for a girl) 

Facial hair, stomach hair, it's so annoying having to shave and wax it every week or so. 

I wish I was Asian, they barely have any hair!


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Probably hairer than expected of a girl.

I hate removing it though, so for now it stays. It's just hair, it's not dirty or otherwise disease-ridden. I wish people weren't tough on those that choose to keep their body hair. Most people grow it!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a hairy butt, a full hairy belly, patches on my back, all over.

Of course, sods law dictates that of course the only place I can't grow hair properly is my mustache, so I can't grow a cool man goatee properly. FML.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This thread is making me feel very special, being one of the few hairless ones. I feel like I'm a rare species of bird or something that people spend years searching for with their expensive binoculars.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Intriguing, so social anxiety is linked to hairyness, time to write an article on it!


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Intriguing, so social anxiety is linked to hairyness, time to write an article on it!


well a lot of SA probably has to do with appearance of oneself. Thus the majority of people who are hairy probably had a hard time feeling confident because of less hairy people around them.

lol idk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to be very self-concious about being hairy when I was younger. I obsessed over thoughts of shaving my entire body. I always thought to myself, "why stop at my legs and armpits?" Now I don't touch anything and enjoy the glares people give me for being so openly hairy. :b


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm so smooth I might as well be named porpoise instead of giraffe. It's a little annoying to be almost 30 with no beard in sight!


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

Bahaha, above average.

The only pro to slightly darker body hair is a thicker mop of hair on my head and eyebrows.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^True! Although my mop can get pretty annoying.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

My beard and the hair at the back of my head almost joins up with the hair on my chest and my shoulders, lol


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

pretty hairy and ok with it--just i don't what hair on my back/shoulders because its embarassing.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

I shave all of my body hair except for my armpit and pubic hair. I sometimes shave that as well. I can't stand having hairy legs. I shave my face once a week, I'm too lazy to do it every few days.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

My head is. That's it though. My legs do get quite hairy for a woman if I don't shave them for a while, but I always shave them twice a week ish.


----------



## Will93 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm hairy on the legs, chest, arms, and I guess I'm ok with it. Just started a new job and a lot of the guys there are as hairy as I am, so now I don't worry about it as much as I did. We gotta wear a uniform that's a polo shirt and shorts, and we gotta be driven out to our work locations, so we all crowd inside a van and we're sittin side by side, and I was surprised that only one guy in our group had no hair on his legs, and all the rest had hairy legs. Whata relief!!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I haven't fully evolved yet from an ape if that answers your question...... jk


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not very hairy at all. Almost 24 years old and I barely have any facial hair and I'm not very hairy anywhere else


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Below average. I couldn't grow a respectable beard to save my life and my body isn't all that hairy otherwise either.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I am the hairiest of all of you because I am from the southeastern part of Turkey, nearby Syria. I mean the body hair. I am a bald man.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Well right now I'm not very hairy at all. I do a good job of making sure everything is shaved every two weeks and I like looking nice and serene. It makes me feel super clean and I like feeling the soft skin underneath all of the nasty hair. It's kind of a must if you're a girl. Being of Indian ancestry yeah, we are pretty hairy - not to mention the black hair really sticks out. I'd have to agree with Russell Peters when he said that joke: "God played a cruel joke on us. He stuck us in one of the hottest places in the world AND made us hairy!" East Asians are lucky in that they have black hair too but are practically hairless! SCREW YOU GOD!


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I can grow an epic beard, have hairy legs, bald head tho and *** crack hair:boogie


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

not so hairy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I like to think I'm pretty highly evolved, but most likely I'm just lacking in testosterone.

I can grow a really sh*tty goatee and my leg hair is of medium density.

My head hair is pretty thick though :stu

WGAS??


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Getting hairier every day hehehe.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I have very little body hair. No chest hair or anything. And my arms are rather smooth. Sometimes I think I look better because I'm not hairy all over, but it really is just low testosterone, probably. Another thing to hate about my ethnicity.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have two disorders that have the effect of increased body hair growth, including some on my face. It's not to the point where I grow a full beard but my chin gets some and so does a bit under my chin, as well as I grow sideburns. It's sparse, not thick enough to become a full beard, but I have to shave it at any rate. 

That's really the only area I keep up on. If I shaved elsewhere I'd be shaving probably twice a day to keep my legs smooth enough to be seen, and same with my underarms. So I just don't wear tank tops or shorts. My husband doesn't mind the body hair but I at least keep up on my face.

Sorry if it's TMI, lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Below average, I dont want hair anywhere except on top of my head.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Legs, arms, chest, stomach, butt, all pretty hairy. Yet I grow terrible facial hair and I'm losing the hair on my head. Oh cruel world


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Above average, my friends called me chewbaca when i grew out a beard last year. Pretty hairy legs too not as much on the chest/arms though.


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

I'm not hairy, but I have long hair lol 


my hair is almost 2 1/2 feet long  :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lets just say chewbacca would be attracted to me.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Well right now I'm not very hairy at all. I do a good job of making sure everything is shaved every two weeks and I like looking nice and serene. It makes me feel super clean and I like feeling the soft skin underneath all of the nasty hair. It's kind of a must if you're a girl. Being of Indian ancestry yeah, we are pretty hairy - not to mention the black hair really sticks out. I'd have to agree with Russell Peters when he said that joke: "God played a cruel joke on us. He stuck us in one of the hottest places in the world AND made us hairy!" East Asians are lucky in that they have black hair too but are practically hairless! SCREW YOU GOD!


LMAOOO! I watched that one too! =D Russell Peters is hilarious... and sadly, what he says is true! XD And I don't think it's just Indians ('cause I'm not Indian), I think it's Brown people in general!


----------

